
Stek.io adopts Hackpad – Free and open source alternatives - pors
https://stekpad.com/
======
pors
I'm one of the people behind stekpad.com. Next to this free alternative for
hackpad (closing down in 9 days!) we also started maintaining the source code
actively and provide a number of open source tools.

Here are the links to all open source repos that were used to create stekpad:

\- [https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad](https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad)

\- [https://github.com/hackpad/docker-
hackpad](https://github.com/hackpad/docker-hackpad)

\- [https://github.com/hackpad/Python-Hackpad-
API](https://github.com/hackpad/Python-Hackpad-API)

\- [https://github.com/Stek-io/hackpad-email-reader](https://github.com/Stek-
io/hackpad-email-reader)

\- [https://github.com/Stek-io/hackpad-migrator](https://github.com/Stek-
io/hackpad-migrator)

We could use some help. So if you code in Javascript, Java or Scala and would
like to contribute, please let me know!

